# Μάρκ Πέιγκελ: Πώς η γλώσσα μεταμόρφωσε την ανθρωπότητα



## Isiliel (Aug 18, 2011)

Για την ομιλία, πατήστε στη φωτογραφία​
«Ίσως είναι αναπόφευκτο ν' αντιμετωπίσουμε την ιδέα πως η μοίρα μας είναι να είμαστε ένας κόσμος με μία γλώσσα».
Σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα καταλήγει στην ομιλία του ο βιολόγος Μαρκ Πάγκελ.

Στο πανεπιστήμιο του Ρίντινγκ, ο Πάγκελ διευθύνει το Εξελικτικό εργαστήριο στον τομέα της βιολογίας. Δημιουργεί στατιστικά μοντέλα για να εξετάσει την εξελικτική διαδικασία που αποτυπώνεται στην ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά, από το γονιδίωμα ως την εμφάνιση περίπλοκων συστημάτων όπως είναι ο πολιτισμός. Η τελευταία του εργασία μελετά τις ομοιότητες ανάμεσα στην γλωσσική και την βιολογική εξέλιξη με την εφαρμογή μεθόδων της φυλογένεσης ή την έρευνα εξελικτικής συγγένειας μεταξύ των ομάδων.

Η γλώσσα αντιμετωπίζεται στην ουσία σαν ένας πολιτισμικά μεταδιδόμενος αντιγραφέας με πολλές παρόμοιες ιδιότητες με αυτές των γονιδίων.

Ο Παγκελ ερευνά επίσης για μοτίβα κατά την εξέλιξη των γλωσσικών στοιχείων και ελπίζει να βρει τους κοινωνικούς παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν τις τάσεις εξέλιξης της γλώσσας.

Η γλώσσα όμως εκτός από το να επικοινωνούμε, μας βοηθά και να διαφοροποιούμαστε από άλλες κοινωνικές ομάδες και να διατηρούμε μυστικά. «Η ειρωνεία είναι πως η μεγαλύτερη πυκνότητα διαφορετικών γλωσσών στη Γη απαντάται εκεί όπου οι άνθρωποι ζουν ο ένας πάνω στον άλλον» λέει ο Πάγκελ. «Οι διαφορετικές γλώσσες, θέτουν ένα εμπόδιο στην διάδοση των αγαθών και των ιδεών, των τεχνολογιών και της σοφίας. Θέτουν ένα εμπόδιο στην συνεργασία».

«Αυτό το βλέπουμε πολύ καθαρά στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, όπου τα 27 κράτη μέλη, μιλούν 23 επίσημες γλώσσες. Η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση δαπανά πάνω από ένα δισεκατομμύριο ευρώ ετησίως για τις μεταφράσεις μεταξύ των 23ων επίσημων γλωσσών. Αυτό αντιστοιχεί περίπου σε 1,45 δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια μόνο σε κόστη μεταφράσεων. Σκεφτείτε τον παραλογισμό αυτής της κατάστασης. Εάν 27 άτομα από αυτά τα 27 κράτη μέλη καθίσουν γύρω από ένα τραπέζι, μιλώντας τις 23 γλώσσες τους, μερικά απλά μαθηματικά θα σας έλεγαν πως χρειάζεστε έναν στρατό από 253 μεταφραστές για να προλάβουν όλα τα ζεύγη πιθανοτήτων. Η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση απασχολεί μόνιμο προσωπικό 2.500 μεταφραστών. Μόνο το 2007 - είμαι σίγουρος πως υπάρχουν και πιο πρόσφατα στοιχεία - ένας αριθμός της τάξης των 1,3 εκατομμυρίων σελίδων μεταφράστηκαν μόνο στα αγγλικά». 

Τι μας επιφυλάσσει λοιπόν το μέλλον; Είναι η μοίρα μας ν’ αποκτήσουμε μια παγκόσμια και ενιαία γλώσσα;



Υ.γ. Αν δείτε την ομιλία με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους και εντοπίσετε λάθη, παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με ώστε να διορθωθούν.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2011)

Την περασμένη εβδομάδα το παρακολούθησα αυτό. Στη συνέχεια ρώτησα κάποιους φίλους ποιος είναι ο πιο απλός μαθηματικός τρόπος να πάμε από τις 23 γλώσσες στα 253 μεταφραστικά ζεύγη. Είπα μάλιστα ότι μπορεί να χρειαζόμαστε 253 διερμηνείς, αλλά 506 μεταφραστές αν έχουμε άλλο μεταφραστή για, π.χ., το ζεύγος Ελληνικά > Αγγλικά, και άλλον για το ζεύγος Αγγλικά > Ελληνικά.

Τρεις γρήγορες διορθώσεις:
Νομίζω ότι το όνομά του προφέρεται Πέιγκελ (όπως το bagel).
Το University of Reading προφέρεται Ρέντινγκ, όπως και η φυλακή του Γουάιλντ, και το Ρέντινγκ τέλος πάντων.
Και μια λεπτομέρεια: 23ών ή, συνήθως, σκέτο 23.


----------



## Isiliel (Aug 18, 2011)

nickel said:


> Τρεις γρήγορες διορθώσεις:
> Νομίζω ότι το όνομά του προφέρεται Πέιγκελ (όπως το bagel).
> Το University of Reading προφέρεται Ρέντινγκ, όπως και η φυλακή του Γουάιλντ, και το Ρέντινγκ τέλος πάντων.
> Και μια λεπτομέρεια: 23ών ή, συνήθως, σκέτο 23.


Σωστά νομίζεις για το όνομά του, το ξανάκουσα στο αμοντάριστο βίντεο, όπου τον προλογίζει ο παρουσιαστής. 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις διορθώσεις, θα φροντίσω να διορθωθούν και στους υπότιτλους.


----------

